# Hacks dnp 125mg



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Not used this brand before turned up this morning white tub yellow magic label but there pressed tabs is this right as most I've used have been caps just checking

cheers Ollie


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, they're good to go 

Hacks is the only lab I've used that has Tablets not Capsules as well.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Hacks always used to be tabs. Buggers for stains as well.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

G said:


> Hacks always used to be tabs. Buggers for stains as well.


Used to be caps when I bought some. Still got them


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

m575 said:


> Used to be caps when I bought some. Still got them


Same here, they have changed to tablets now though.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

I stand corrected, mine were March 2013 in tablet form.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Without a doubt insane potency  . Btw, don't approach the tub too much, there's a lot of powder at the bottom and you don't want to sniff that ****, feels like a weak line of charlie (numbs the **** out of your face).


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

dnp shouldn't have an effect on your heart maybe its just making you uncomfortable


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

thinkinht said:


> Without a doubt insane potency  . Btw, don't approach the tub too much, there's a lot of powder at the bottom and you don't want to sniff that ****, feels like a weak line of charlie (numbs the **** out of your face).


to be honest I use my fingers to pick the tabs up not my nostrils , my nose doesn't go anywhere near the tub


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ask @HDU


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Ask @HDU


What has HDU done with DNP lol?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> dnp shouldn't have an effect on your heart maybe its just making you uncomfortable


My heart races too. Haven't looked into this closer though


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Echo said:


> My heart races too. Haven't looked into this closer though


Pretty sure on those pdfs that ausbuilt posted a while ago stated that there were no effects on liver, kidneys , heart and cholesterol when dosages were kept in safe range

if u cant find em let me know I've prob saved em on pc somewhere


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> Pretty sure on those pdfs that ausbuilt posted a while ago stated that there were no effects on liver, kidneys , heart and cholesterol when dosages were kept in safe range
> 
> if u cant find em let me know I've prob saved em on pc somewhere


Yeah that's true, it doesn't affect organs.

The only thing I find that gets affected is the lungs, as I get heavy breathing. But this is to be expected because DNP makes the mitochondria inefficient, and there is mitochondria in the lungs


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Echo said:


> Yeah that's true, it doesn't affect organs.
> 
> The only thing I find that gets affected is the lungs, as I get heavy breathing. But this is to be expected because DNP makes the mitochondria inefficient, and there is mitochondria in the lungs


Yeah true I tried cardio on 350mg a day and felt like i was running in the desert

I remember when dh disappeared and i got some off kl**a la*s (not allowed to say that naughty word) and it was so overdosed I was breathing like id just done a 100m sprint all day


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> Yeah true I tried cardio on 350mg a day and felt like i was running in the desert
> 
> I remember when dh disappeared and i got some off kl**a la*s (not allowed to say that naughty word) and it was so overdosed I was breathing like id just done a 100m sprint all day


Yeah, I nearly got DNP off them... actually placed the order but they scammed me for £72... few days before Christmas too

In a way, I'm glad I didn't take them. DH examined them, and he said there was dirty DNP stones in there from it not being dried out tidy, massively overdosed and other things

DNP is one of those things where it HAS to be prepped properly

This is why I need to start making my own


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Echo said:


> Yeah, I nearly got DNP off them... actually placed the order but they scammed me for £72... few days before Christmas too
> 
> In a way, I'm glad I didn't take them. DH examined them, and he said there was dirty DNP stones in there from it not being dried out tidy, massively overdosed and other things
> 
> ...


I would love to be able to make my own mate but that **** gets everywhere i mean people were using it in munitions factories in the war and they were keeling over lol

gotta be a mask job and in a lab but its very cheap - around 15 quid a kilo i believe


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

stevieboy100 said:


> I would love to be able to make my own mate but that **** gets everywhere i mean people were using it in munitions factories in the war and they were keeling over lol
> 
> gotta be a mask job and in a lab but its very cheap - around 15 quid a kilo i believe


On the plus side if you do cap your own, depending on how many you cap you might not even need to run a cycle


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> I would love to be able to make my own mate but that **** gets everywhere i mean people were using it in munitions factories in the war and they were keeling over lol
> 
> gotta be a mask job and in a lab but its very cheap - around 15 quid a kilo i believe


Yeah I know haha, I've been looking into it lately; and I've got a kilo of 98% purity of 2.4 dinitrophenol powder waiting to be shipped if I want it

I can't say the price as it's not allowed. But let's say it's about half the price of a tub of DNP you get off sources

Once you've got the basic equipment - Cap'M'Quik, Size 0 Capsules, Mask, Gloves, Covers.etc - Your pretty much set from there on

And then you've got peace of mind of the exact dose, it's cheaper and you can choose the filler as you wish... I'm thinking Anti-Oxidant Powder :tongue:


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Yeah I know haha, I've been looking into it lately; and I've got a kilo of 98% purity of 2.4 dinitrophenol powder waiting to be shipped if I want it
> 
> I can't say the price as it's not allowed. But let's say it's about half the price of a tub of DNP you get off sources
> 
> ...


Just make sure it's something that won't affect the dnp during storage. I'd use some inositol to improve mood.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> Just make sure it's something that won't affect the dnp during storage. I'd use some inositol to improve mood.


My plan is to transfer all the powder into a thick tub, then weigh out as much as I need to fill the Cap'M'Quik (50 capsules)

Just store the tub in a cool, dry place... So I'm thinking the bottom of my wardrobe (I'm in Uni halls)

I looked at Inositol, but it seems quite pricy and would rather use Sibutramine to help my hunger over mood

Have you capped your own before?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> My plan is to transfer all the powder into a thick tub, then weigh out as much as I need to fill the Cap'M'Quik (50 capsules)
> 
> Just store the tub in a cool, dry place... So I'm thinking the bottom of my wardrobe (I'm in Uni halls)
> 
> ...


Where would you get the sibutramine powder? You're going to get a custom synthesis?

Check this for inositol : http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/inositol/10530319.html


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> Where would you get the sibutramine powder? You're going to get a custom synthesis?
> 
> Check this for inositol : http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/inositol/10530319.html


Same place as where I'm getting the DNP Powder from

Yeah that's where I looked, I think I might just use a regular filler like dextrose or something


----------

